# Question about working and living at ALTA



## Shwaggin (Nov 25, 2005)

Any one?? General info is equally as helpful.


----------



## Yonder_River (Feb 6, 2004)

Post this on the tgr forums. Lots of Utards there.


----------



## slaymore_sessions (Mar 1, 2006)

Forget about Alf's. Try GMD, Peruvian, Alta Lodge, or Rustler.


----------

